# CrazyKady's.......



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

........picture made me want to have some meaning to it. Due to her circumstances before her rescue I thought this was appropriate. I'm sure this will have a lot of meaning to those out there that are fighting the battle against puppy mills. Keep At It!!


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Wow, Steve that kinda turned my stomach a bit. Its so ****** sad that theres no goverment control federal or state level on unethical breeders. I'd like to take Scarlett's breeders out behind the wood shed so to speak. First bilaterial HD, now cataracts and she wont be a year old til the 29th of this month.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hard to say what is going on behind those soulful eyes of hers. We probably don't even want to know all she has seen.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Hard to say what is going on behind those soulful eyes of hers. We probably don't even want to know all she has seen.


 
You're so right Rob - and yet she just enjoys life to the fullest and never ceases to put a smile on my face.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm hoping all her children wound up in a home like yours...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That does strike a nerve.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have always wondered, what rescue dogs must be thinking after having such a hard life and then get a new beginning. They always seem to have so much love to keep giving despite having a horrible life.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Sometimes I wish they could talk. But I bet we wouldn't like a lot of what they would tell us.


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

our 4 cats are all rescue cats. 1 was rescued from a bag by the side of the motorway (freeway)

we are already considering a rescue buddy for otis in maybe a years time when he is a bit older and we have more experience.

i have total respect for anybody that takes in any rescue animal and gives it the love it never had.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Here's my puppy mill girl (she was a 'breeder dog'). We got her when she was 7 years old, very skinny, poor coat, but what a sweetie!

She agrees completely with Kady!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*

Steve: She is just GORGEOUS and looks so happy thanks to you!!!:wave:


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

She is beautiful! Abby is my puppy mill pup so metaphoricaly one of her babies landed in a good home. The health issues are never ending but neither is the sweetness!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Steve that picture just makes me want to cry and fight even more to get all of the mills shut down. I pray that all of her puppies are loved and spoiled like all of our pups are here on the forum. Give her a big hug and kiss from me.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Wow that really hits the message. She is such a beautiful girl and I hope all her pups have found great homes like yours.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*THANK YOU FOR CARING*​


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

What an emotional message, Steve! This poster should be printed by the millions & posted everywhere! 

Just when I think that we've gotten somewhere, I discover another situation. Just last week, I discovered a mennonite puppy mill who breed goldens. The puppies must be going to a broker as they do not advertise locally and I don't know anyone who has one of these puppies.

I do know that one of their girls is "gone" because she wasn't producing often and the numbers were low. 

Sad, sad, sad..... will we ever be able to change the situation from one step forward, two steps back to two steps forward and one back??????


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

All we can do is turn our collar up, face the wind, keep putting one foot in front of the other and continue to go forward. It does make a difference....it does.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I do not use the term HATE often. I dislike, I don't care for,etc, but I rarely use the word hate. But I HATE HATE HATE puppy mills. I saw on Animal Cops Houston where they raided a puppy mill and it was horrific. Those poor little dogs in tiny cages stacked on top of each other, Moms with puppies in filfthy conditions, young adults with teeth rotting, etc. It was so horrile.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

sharlin said:


> All we can do is turn our collar up, face the wind, keep putting one foot in front of the other and continue to go forward. It does make a difference....it does.


I agree but it is very long, tiresome work.... it took us 14 long years (& 1000s of puppies) to get a local puppy mill shut down. When they finally did raid the mill and remove all the dogs, the owner/operator was in his 70s and in retirement mode. His sentence - a $5000 fine, he's unable to own more than 2 non-breeding dogs and animal control are able to walk in at any time.

But then, even that is a joke as our local animal control was "in" on all that was going on. As well, he supplied dogs to this mill - if he picked up intact males or breedable females they went to the mill as breeding stock (hey, they had to be purebreds or close facimiles of).


----------

